# October Testing Thread--Trick or Treat and 9 BFP's!



## Bonnie1990

Ok.....by popular demand...and now that it is at least September, I have started the October testing thread!

It is also my 40th birthday:cake: (gulp!) this month so I will stomp my feet to get what I want for presents from you all and that is your :bfp:!



*YOU ARE ENTERING A NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING ZONE!*



*October 1
SloanPet77
greenjelly
Charliegirl27
Suzy_Q

October 2
chickenchaser

October 3
luckylecky
Milty 
La_Curiosa

October 4
twotogo
MissLondon

October 5Fluffy83

NatoPMT
Foxy37
Cellani
Fluffy83

October 6
Bonnie1990
GreenOrchid

October 7
moondust7

October 8
Katherine1209
Hopin&Prayin

October 9
Tass

October 10
MeganS0326
xoxo4angel
Isismoon


October 11
Lou1004

October 12
crystal443
Whitesoxfan41

October 13
Sweets91

October 14
Tori4
Mrs. 2010

October 15

October 16Hopin&Prayin

October 17

October 18

October 19
Mrs. T
TrAndyy
BbWishin
LLbean

October 20
Atlmommy37

October 21
Mama Duck

October 22
myra

October 23xoxo4angel
sowanted

October 24Bonnie1990

October 25greenjelly

October 26

October 27

October 28

October 29
Ceilani
Suzy_q
Rashaa

October 30
Dylis
luckylecky

October 31
dove830
Katherine1209
Alita
*​


----------



## Milty

Ohhh I'm first...I'll take the 19th...:happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Milty said:


> Ohhh I'm first...I'll take the 19th...:happydance:

hehe sure...but are you bypassing September?


----------



## mummyb2b

hehe knew we could persuade you bonnie! you bring us all luck! i hope your birthday thread brings you much luck and a birthday bfp too! much love xx 

ok so i will predict my testing dates as 6th and 2nd chance of 31st (is that good or bad being on halloween???) obviously subject to change or not at all if sept is lucky! fx xxx


----------



## Milty

Bonnie1990 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh I'm first...I'll take the 19th...:happydance:
> 
> hehe sure...but are you bypassing September?Click to expand...

No i'm on there too:haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

mummyb2b said:


> hehe knew we could persuade you bonnie! you bring us all luck! i hope your birthday thread brings you much luck and a birthday bfp too! much love xx
> 
> ok so i will predict my testing dates as 6th and 2nd chance of 31st (is that good or bad being on halloween???) obviously subject to change or not at all if sept is lucky! fx xxx

okidoki-you all can wait but if you need a change its no biggie!


----------



## Bonnie1990

of course I can ALWAYS DELETE you when you get your :bfp: in September!:thumbup:


----------



## PatTabs

:flower: fab Bonnie let's hope the lucky thread appears again!!

I'm taking Sept out so will be back with a date early Oct!

:dust:


----------



## Katherine1209

I'm definitely in....unless I get my :bfp: in September....it would be the best ever 40th birthday pressie....put me down for the 10th at this stage...


----------



## chickenchaser

As I do't get to test in September I have headed straight over here, Can you put me down for the 2nd please.


----------



## Dylis

Bonnie can I have Oct 30 pls


----------



## moondust7

Yay!! Glad there's an October testing thread... something to look forward to! I'll take Oct. 7. :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

moondust7 said:


> Yay!! Glad there's an October testing thread... something to look forward to! I'll take Oct. 7. :)




Dylis said:


> Bonnie can I have Oct 30 pls




chickenchaser said:


> As I do't get to test in September I have headed straight over here, Can you put me down for the 2nd please.




Katherine1209 said:


> I'm definitely in....unless I get my :bfp: in September....it would be the best ever 40th birthday pressie....put me down for the 10th at this stage...

gotcha all!
:dust::dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Guess I need to add myself. 5th it is


----------



## SloanPet77

Thanks Bonnie!!!

I will take October 1st!!!!!!!!!!! I will be 10DPO on Oct 1st so hope thats not too soon? Well even if it is I know I would test that early anyways! So Oct 1st it is please.


----------



## NatoPMT

October 5th. 

Sulk.


----------



## Foxy37

Hi ladies can you add me to 5th October also please , Thankyou xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

SloanPet77 said:


> Thanks Bonnie!!!
> 
> I will take October 1st!!!!!!!!!!! I will be 10DPO on Oct 1st so hope thats not too soon? Well even if it is I know I would test that early anyways! So Oct 1st it is please.




NatoPMT said:


> October 5th.
> 
> Sulk.




Foxy37 said:


> Hi ladies can you add me to 5th October also please , Thankyou xx

done done done!
:dust: & Fx'd!


----------



## greenjelly

Hi Bonnie
Im not going to predict my testing this month. Going to see how my symptoms go before I make a decision! I prefer to try and wait to see if AF arrives (and in my experience, she always does...)
BUT it is also my 40th in October! You beat me by a day. Are we allowed to add birthdays on the calendar, fellow Scorpio? :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie1990

greenjelly said:


> Hi Bonnie
> Im not going to predict my testing this month. Going to see how my symptoms go before I make a decision! I prefer to try and wait to see if AF arrives (and in my experience, she always does...)
> BUT it is also my 40th in October! You beat me by a day. Are we allowed to add birthdays on the calendar, fellow Scorpio? :thumbup:

sure thing! your the 25th?
and why dont we put you down for the day after af is due?


----------



## greenjelly

Bonnie1990 said:


> greenjelly said:
> 
> 
> Hi Bonnie
> Im not going to predict my testing this month. Going to see how my symptoms go before I make a decision! I prefer to try and wait to see if AF arrives (and in my experience, she always does...)
> BUT it is also my 40th in October! You beat me by a day. Are we allowed to add birthdays on the calendar, fellow Scorpio? :thumbup:
> 
> sure thing! your the 25th?
> and why dont we put you down for the day after af is due?Click to expand...

Go on then, you have talked me into it! AF due 29th Sept so put me down for the 1st October. That gives a bit of leeway. Wouldnt it be a nice 40th birthday for us both? :happydance:
Thanks Bonnie


----------



## Bonnie1990

It will be an awesome one!


----------



## mummyb2b

hi bonnie, i cant quite believe i'm saying this (and almost afraid to do so just in case) but can you remove my testing dates 6th and 31st please

wishing all the october testers much :dust: hope its a lucky month for everyone testing!

+ bonnie, green jelly and everyone else who has a birthday in october! have a wonderful birthday! (bonnie hope your work collegues dont go too harsh on you!)

hope you dont mind, but will be stalking you all and hope to see lots of bfp's! xx


----------



## Ceilani

Hey Bonnie!

Please put me down for Oct 5th and Oct 29th. Two chances this month...crossing fingers! Thanks :)


----------



## crystal443

Hey Bonnie, can you please put me down for October 12th? Thanks


----------



## Bonnie1990

everyones updated!
congrats mummyb2b---we are not sorry to see you go!:thumbup:


----------



## HPMINI

Good luck to you all!! Fingers crossed for some positive results! You all deserve them!


----------



## MeganS0326

Can I have the 10th please? October is my FAVORITE month b/c I'm a huge Halloween fan so maybe this month will be lucky!!! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Charliegirl27

Can you put me in for oct 1st please :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

MeganS0326 said:


> Can I have the 10th please? October is my FAVORITE month b/c I'm a huge Halloween fan so maybe this month will be lucky!!! Good luck ladies!!




Charliegirl27 said:


> Can you put me in for oct 1st please :)

Done!
:dust:


----------



## Tori4

Good Morning Ladies!!! I haven't been to this forum in a while and I miss it.
Please put me down for October 14th. Fingers crossed and good luck to all.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Tori4 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!!! I haven't been to this forum in a while and I miss it.
> Please put me down for October 14th. Fingers crossed and good luck to all.

All set
:dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:dust:


----------



## chickenchaser

Bonnie, What has happened honey? Are you OK?


----------



## Bonnie1990

:dust:


----------



## chickenchaser

Bonnie :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Bonnie I will take over the thread if you really want me too XXX You will just need to let admin know so I can edit the first page. 
But if you change your mind............... The thread is yours


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'll stick around for now and remember your offer 
:hugs:


----------



## Tass

Hi, could I be put down for the 9th please, good luck ladies x


----------



## chickenchaser

Pleased you have changed your mind Bonnie XXX


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I so Love this post, its catchy... Love it... Proper theme thread Awesome!! I call it Rocktober!! Lol :sex:

Please put me down for October 14th! Im testing 2 days before my 45th Birthday!! A :bfp: would be a lovely present ;)

Good Luck Ladies :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Suzy_Q

Could you put me down for oct 1? Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Tass said:


> Hi, could I be put down for the 9th please, good luck ladies x




Hopin&Prayin said:


> I so Love this post, its catchy... Love it... Proper theme thread Awesome!! I call it Rocktober!! Lol :sex:
> 
> Please put me down for October 14th! Im testing 2 days before my 45th Birthday!! A :bfp: would be a lovely present ;)
> 
> Good Luck Ladies :dust: :dust: :dust:




Suzy_Q said:


> Could you put me down for oct 1? Thanks!

done ladies!
:dust:


----------



## Mrs. T

Oh Bonnie! I'm so glad to have found your thread for October! I was in your June thread and you brought me lots of luck. Here's hoping lightning strikes the same place twice. :)

I am probably having this IUI on the 5th & 6th so I'll guess I will be testing on the 19th. Please mark me down. :)

:dust: to us all!!!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hey bonnie :)
Can I join in please?? Can you put me down for October 5.......my wedding anniversary!
Thanks :)
:dust:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi ladies! Please put me down for October 6. This was my first clomid month so hoping for some good news!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mrs. T said:


> Oh Bonnie! I'm so glad to have found your thread for October! I was in your June thread and you brought me lots of luck. Here's hoping lightning strikes the same place twice. :)
> 
> I am probably having this IUI on the 5th & 6th so I'll guess I will be testing on the 19th. Please mark me down. :)
> 
> :dust: to us all!!!

Mrs. T--so sorry you are back-hope you are lucky with a sticky bean this time!



Fluffy83 said:


> Hey bonnie :)
> Can I join in please?? Can you put me down for October 5.......my wedding anniversary!
> Thanks :)
> :dust:

Hiya Fluffy!



GreenOrchid said:


> Hi ladies! Please put me down for October 6. This was my first clomid month so hoping for some good news!!!

Mine too! :dust:

Everyone is set!


----------



## Fluffy83

Hiya bonnie :) 
Thanks for adding me......here's hoping I may get a nice anniversary pressie........:)

:dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I hope you do too!
How many years?


----------



## Atlmommy37

Hey Bonnie, Can I please have 20th. Thank ya much!


----------



## Fluffy83

11 years bonnie........doesn't feel like it though:)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Atlmommy37 said:


> Hey Bonnie, Can I please have 20th. Thank ya much!

done :dust:


Fluffy83 said:


> 11 years bonnie........doesn't feel like it though:)

congrats!
:wedding:


----------



## Cleobelle

Hi, I've just joined this site.

We've been trying to conceive for a few months but not taking temperatures or anything like that. 

My cycle for the past few years has usually been about 24 days although the last one was 5 weeks so basically I'm up the left.
Anyway, I'm only just picking up the abbreviations used here.

Bought Clearblue digital ovulation sticks a few weeks ago. My last period started on 12th September, got a smiley face on the 19th so we got down to it for a few days!

Should I be worried that the LH surge came so soon?


----------



## twotogo

Hi! We were going to be NTNP for a few months, but it looks like I will be testing on October 4th.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Good Afternoon Ladies... I had a check up today and Everything looks great, Im 1 day before my fertile mode!! Im more excited now bc I had the green light and she booked me a scan when Im ready to go.. Woohooo.. Taking multivitimins, prenatals, cough syrup lol.. 

Good Luck Ladies!! Lets get those BFP"S!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## SloanPet77

Hello ladies, 

I am scheduled to test on October 1st but I think I messed up my OPK's AGAIN this month and started DTD way too early, what do you think?

I have exactly 30 day cycles every month, forever. I normally O on CD 17/18. This month we DTD on Sept 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 22, 23, and 24th. I got my positive OPK on Saturday, Sept 22nd around 2pm? I think DTD 5 days in a row was too much but I started early because I thought my FR OPK's had expired and were no longer working, then got the + on Sept 22nd? What do you girls think my chances are? We also used preseed everytime?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hi ladies!
I'd like to be put in for October 12 please? I will officially be 41 and 1/2 that day. AF ought to be due the 13th!
Lots of luck and baby dust to you all!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Cleobelle said:


> Hi, I've just joined this site.
> 
> We've been trying to conceive for a few months but not taking temperatures or anything like that.
> 
> My cycle for the past few years has usually been about 24 days although the last one was 5 weeks so basically I'm up the left.
> Anyway, I'm only just picking up the abbreviations used here.
> 
> Bought Clearblue digital ovulation sticks a few weeks ago. My last period started on 12th September, got a smiley face on the 19th so we got down to it for a few days!
> 
> Should I be worried that the LH surge came so soon?

surgees can vary so i wouldn't worry---did you want to put down for a test date?



twotogo said:


> Hi! We were going to be NTNP for a few months, but it looks like I will be testing on October 4th.

:dust:


Kismet said:


> :hi:
> 
> We're taking a break from TTC this month, but I want to stalk the thread and cheer everyone on. :dust: to all!

enjoy the break!


SloanPet77 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am scheduled to test on October 1st but I think I messed up my OPK's AGAIN this month and started DTD way too early, what do you think?
> 
> I have exactly 30 day cycles every month, forever. I normally O on CD 17/18. This month we DTD on Sept 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 22, 23, and 24th. I got my positive OPK on Saturday, Sept 22nd around 2pm? I think DTD 5 days in a row was too much but I started early because I thought my FR OPK's had expired and were no longer working, then got the + on Sept 22nd? What do you girls think my chances are? We also used preseed everytime?

my gyn says to bd on day of 1st positive and the next so sounds like you are good! :dust:


Whitesoxfan41 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'd like to be put in for October 12 please? I will officially be 41 and 1/2 that day. AF ought to be due the 13th!
> Lots of luck and baby dust to you all!

:dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Kismet said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Good Afternoon Ladies... I had a check up today and Everything looks great, Im 1 day before my fertile mode!! Im more excited now bc I had the green light and she booked me a scan when Im ready to go.. Woohooo.. Taking multivitimins, prenatals, cough syrup lol..
> 
> Good Luck Ladies!! Lets get those BFP"S!!
> 
> Good luck!! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you hun, but if my OH don"t chamge his ways I may be done TTC.. And of course Im going to be fertile tomorrow grrrr.. Im sooo mad at him I don"t want him touching me..,
Maybe hold off another month..., :(


----------



## Mrs. T

So I started Femara yesterday for cycle days 3-7. I'm doing an IUI this month. But the DH and I have come down with really bad colds. I'm worried how this will affect my cycle. :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ladies hope I can jump in here...this thread seems full of positive energy! I'll be testing October 16...one week before my 37th birthday! Cheers to October!
:dust:


----------



## Cleobelle

Can you put me down for October 9th please? Thanks x


----------



## luckylecky

October 3rd please:)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Good Afternoon Ladies... I had a check up today and Everything looks great, Im 1 day before my fertile mode!! Im more excited now bc I had the green light and she booked me a scan when Im ready to go.. Woohooo.. Taking multivitimins, prenatals, cough syrup lol..
> 
> Good Luck Ladies!! Lets get those BFP"S!!
> 
> Good luck!! :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun, but if my OH don"t chamge his ways I may be done TTC.. And of course Im going to be fertile tomorrow grrrr.. Im sooo mad at him I don"t want him touching me..,
> Maybe hold off another month..., :(Click to expand...

ugh these men sometimes! hugs hope he comes around!



Mrs. T said:


> So I started Femara yesterday for cycle days 3-7. I'm doing an IUI this month. But the DH and I have come down with really bad colds. I'm worried how this will affect my cycle. :(

it's still early---should be ok i think!



xoxo4angel said:


> Ladies hope I can jump in here...this thread seems full of positive energy! I'll be testing October 16...one week before my 37th birthday! Cheers to October!
> :dust:

done :dust:


Cleobelle said:


> Can you put me down for October 9th please? Thanks x

done :dust:


luckylecky said:


> October 3rd please:)

done :dust:


----------



## TrAndyy

I'll take the 19th...


----------



## Bonnie1990

TrAndyy said:


> I'll take the 19th...

:dust:


----------



## Mama Duck

21st October for me please x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mama Duck said:


> 21st October for me please x

:dust::dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

xoxo4angel said:


> Ladies hope I can jump in here...this thread seems full of positive energy! I'll be testing October 16...one week before my 37th birthday! Cheers to October!
> :dust:

Hope you get your BFP too... Thats my birthday... I test a few days before it.. Lol Good Luck hun!!


----------



## Lou1004

Hello please add me to the 11th...this is the lucky month!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hopin&Prayin said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Ladies hope I can jump in here...this thread seems full of positive energy! I'll be testing October 16...one week before my 37th birthday! Cheers to October!
> :dust:
> 
> Hope you get your BFP too... Thats my birthday... I test a few days before it.. Lol Good Luck hun!!Click to expand...

Wouldn't that be wonderful! :cloud9: My birthday is the 23rd and when DH asked what I wanted for it, I told him a healthy baby in my belly! Tough order, but a girl can dream! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Mrs. 2010

Please put me down for October 14 please. This a very lucky month for me... I had my 1st daughter October 3rd and I got pregnant with my baby girl in October 2 years ago. FX'd we get our BFP this month.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

xoxo4angel said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Ladies hope I can jump in here...this thread seems full of positive energy! I'll be testing October 16...one week before my 37th birthday! Cheers to October!
> :dust:
> 
> Hope you get your BFP too... Thats my birthday... I test a few days before it.. Lol Good Luck hun!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't that be wonderful! :cloud9: My birthday is the 23rd and when DH asked what I wanted for it, I told him a healthy baby in my belly! Tough order, but a girl can dream! Good luck to you as well!Click to expand...

Thank you.. That would put the icing on the cake for Me...,How dreamy!! I hope this time I caught the eggy and it sticks!! Now the dreaded 2 week wait :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hopin&Prayin said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be wonderful! :cloud9: My birthday is the 23rd and when DH asked what I wanted for it, I told him a healthy baby in my belly! Tough order, but a girl can dream! Good luck to you as well!
> 
> Thank you.. That would put the icing on the cake for Me...,How dreamy!! I hope this time I caught the eggy and it sticks!! Now the dreaded 2 week wait :(Click to expand...

Fx! TWW the purest form of limbo!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lou1004 said:


> Hello please add me to the 11th...this is the lucky month!!

:dust:


Mrs. 2010 said:


> Please put me down for October 14 please. This a very lucky month for me... I had my 1st daughter October 3rd and I got pregnant with my baby girl in October 2 years ago. FX'd we get our BFP this month.

:dust:


xoxo4angel said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be wonderful! :cloud9: My birthday is the 23rd and when DH asked what I wanted for it, I told him a healthy baby in my belly! Tough order, but a girl can dream! Good luck to you as well!
> 
> Thank you.. That would put the icing on the cake for Me...,How dreamy!! I hope this time I caught the eggy and it sticks!! Now the dreaded 2 week wait :(Click to expand...
> 
> Fx! TWW the purest form of limbo!Click to expand...
> 
> Aint that the truth! :haha::haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Its the 2ww from hell more like, I drive myself nuts by SS.. Im gonna fight the temptation this time!! Tomorrow I will be officially 1dpo Yay!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Lol... I wish... :wave: Hey Kismet How are you.... I tell you what, my back is aching so bad and the cramps wth.. I don"t know whats going on grrr. Im tryin not to SS but this is crazy.. I don"t remember cramping and back hurt like this in forever.. Just to think Im only 1 dpo today.. Arggg. Lord help me if this is how my 2ww will be... I dtd the last day of my Af, then dtd Sat, Sun & Monday... I hope I caught the eggy this time and it is super sticky!! Im hopeful but at the same time prayin atleast I got one :spermy: to hang out till OV... :shrug: Btw what does implantation feel like? This will be my first :)

Im sooo not ready for this 2ww at all... Help!! Lol


----------



## greenjelly

i just tested. BFN. Im stupid. I knew it would be. I am normally pretty good at waiting for the :witch: to arrive and she does arrive pretty much on schedule each month but today I just thought, What if...?? and I almost just wanted the thrill of doing it. So I did. But now I feel horrible. Its much better still having the possibility out there. 
Looks like Im out for a June baby...


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: Greenjelly :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I know it feels like it but your not out yet. Your not due to test until Monday so..


----------



## greenjelly

Bonnie1990 said:


> I know it feels like it but your not out yet. Your not due to test until Monday so..

I like your optimism Bonnie - thank you but AF is coming, I can tell. Her footsteps are sounding in the distance. Got the old hot water bottle to ease the aches. Why is that so comforting! 
Still, at least I can start properly temping on CD1. Do you tempers have a fahrenheit thermometer? Mine only measures in celsius and the differences in temps are harder to spot, it seems...


----------



## Katherine1209

Can you change me to the 8th please Bonnie xx 
And I'm hoping and praying for lots of BFPs this month.....fingers crossed everyone!

Sorry to hear af is on her way green :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

greenjelly said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> I know it feels like it but your not out yet. Your not due to test until Monday so..
> 
> I like your optimism Bonnie - thank you but AF is coming, I can tell. Her footsteps are sounding in the distance. Got the old hot water bottle to ease the aches. Why is that so comforting!
> Still, at least I can start properly temping on CD1. Do you tempers have a fahrenheit thermometer? Mine only measures in celsius and the differences in temps are harder to spot, it seems...Click to expand...

yes-my BBT is in Fahrenheit. do you use FF? It might have a conversion for you. I know if i try to look at someones chart who is Celsius i can choose to view in Fahrenheit and then it makes sense to me.


----------



## Cleobelle

Please take me off the list. I was going to test on the 9th but af arrived full flow this morning.
That means my cycle lasted 18 days.
Not much chance of conception with that is there?

Devastated


----------



## Bonnie1990

Katherine1209 said:


> Can you change me to the 8th please Bonnie xx
> And I'm hoping and praying for lots of BFPs this month.....fingers crossed everyone!
> 
> Sorry to hear af is on her way green :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: Cleobelle.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Cleobelle said:


> Please take me off the list. I was going to test on the 9th but af arrived full flow this morning.
> That means my cycle lasted 18 days.
> Not much chance of conception with that is there?
> 
> Devastated

hugs Cleo.....
please let me know if you would like a different day.
maybe this was just a fluky cycle for you?
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cleobelle

Thanks Bonnie

Haven't a clue what's going on. Shortest cycle I've ever had. Last month was longest!
Used to be 28 days every month without fail.

Keep thinking perimenopause? Age 37..


----------



## sowanted

Hi. Aunt Flo showed up on 25th Sept. So will be trying again in October.

Think it'll be ~23rd when I'll test.

Good luck to all! Fingers crossed (but, er, not our legs LOL) for July bundles! (Sorry, humour is the only way I'm getting through this malarkey!)


----------



## sowanted

Cleobelle said:


> Thanks Bonnie
> 
> Haven't a clue what's going on. Shortest cycle I've ever had. Last month was longest!
> Used to be 28 days every month without fail.
> 
> Keep thinking perimenopause? Age 37..

I'm having a similar thing here, Cleo (though reckon my variations are explained by miscarried Easter weekend...two months following were on the dot as usual, 28 days, but then in July 21 day cycle. Wacko.) Makes things less easy to work with but now that I've got a fert monitor, am hoping to be able to see what's going on a bit more clearly.

Good luck!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Much like green I tested early and got the BFN. I really didn't plan to test but was feeling nauseous and thought maybe, just maybe. No such luck. I'll let you know my next testing date after AF arrives!


----------



## greenjelly

Suzy_Q said:


> Much like green I tested early and got the BFN. I really didn't plan to test but was feeling nauseous and thought maybe, just maybe. No such luck. I'll let you know my next testing date after AF arrives!

I am definitely out this month. AF turned up in earnest yesterday. Felt really tearful. Could not stop crying all morning. Horrible. Pain was pretty horrendous too. Thankfully feeling better today. Onto the next month huh! TTC in my 40s for the first time! 
Good luck all you testers

xxxx


----------



## greenjelly

:hugs: Cleo


----------



## Katherine1209

greenjelly said:


> Suzy_Q said:
> 
> 
> Much like green I tested early and got the BFN. I really didn't plan to test but was feeling nauseous and thought maybe, just maybe. No such luck. I'll let you know my next testing date after AF arrives!
> 
> I am definitely out this month. AF turned up in earnest yesterday. Felt really tearful. Could not stop crying all morning. Horrible. Pain was pretty horrendous too. Thankfully feeling better today. Onto the next month huh! TTC in my 40s for the first time!
> Good luck all you testers
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

So sorry green...:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Katherine1209

Cleobelle said:


> Thanks Bonnie
> 
> Haven't a clue what's going on. Shortest cycle I've ever had. Last month was longest!
> Used to be 28 days every month without fail.
> 
> Keep thinking perimenopause? Age 37..

Hey cleobelle...how confusing for you! Have you investigated at all? My blood test results showed some evidence of perimenopause but haven't seen my doctor yet to really discuss what that might mean for us...


----------



## sowanted

greenjelly said:


> Suzy_Q said:
> 
> 
> Much like green I tested early and got the BFN. I really didn't plan to test but was feeling nauseous and thought maybe, just maybe. No such luck. I'll let you know my next testing date after AF arrives!
> 
> I am definitely out this month. AF turned up in earnest yesterday. Felt really tearful. Could not stop crying all morning. Horrible. Pain was pretty horrendous too. Thankfully feeling better today. Onto the next month huh! TTC in my 40s for the first time!
> Good luck all you testers
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Me too, green! Not easy but possible. Must keep faith!


----------



## 40yearoldmum

Hi i wasnt really sure where to put this
cycle started 5 Sep ovualted on or just before 18th September
weird feelings from 8dpo i dont usually feel a thing till 10 days.
anyway tested on friday 10dpo and nothing but when i pulled it out of the bin 6 hours later there was a faint line.
i tested the next day and a line appeared at around 15-20 minutes after dipping (the test said do not read after 30 mins)
I then left it 2 days and tested this morning at 13dpo ( i am due my period tomotrrow) and a line appeared after 10 minutes but it is much fainter than the one yesterday all (tescos brand)

My history is that I have a little 3 year old boy at 39 and since him I have had 4 miscarriages and a chemical last month I wonder if this is another chemical (I am 42 and have APS) and the last miscarriage a year ago exactly was a partial molar pregnancy.
Any thoughts I am resigned to the worst really. 
I should get tested for APS on a blood test to see if Im testing positive for the APS because I should have clexane injections but I cannot go in until I have a decent line the humiliation is too much too bare I can sdee the pity on their faces. 
I will test again tomorrow if its darker Ill go in and get the progesterone and the test. Trouble is I go on holiday wednesday and I have not told my husband at all and the clexane bruises me...oh what a mess but I can't tell him because he will start using protection and if I lose this one I won't get another chance.


----------



## Katherine1209

40yearoldmum said:


> Hi i wasnt really sure where to put this
> cycle started 5 Sep ovualted on or just before 18th September
> weird feelings from 8dpo i dont usually feel a thing till 10 days.
> anyway tested on friday 10dpo and nothing but when i pulled it out of the bin 6 hours later there was a faint line.
> i tested the next day and a line appeared at around 15-20 minutes after dipping (the test said do not read after 30 mins)
> I then left it 2 days and tested this morning at 13dpo ( i am due my period tomotrrow) and a line appeared after 10 minutes but it is much fainter than the one yesterday all (tescos brand)
> 
> My history is that I have a little 3 year old boy at 39 and since him I have had 4 miscarriages and a chemical last month I wonder if this is another chemical (I am 42 and have APS) and the last miscarriage a year ago exactly was a partial molar pregnancy.
> Any thoughts I am resigned to the worst really.
> I should get tested for APS on a blood test to see if Im testing positive for the APS because I should have clexane injections but I cannot go in until I have a decent line the humiliation is too much too bare I can sdee the pity on their faces.
> I will test again tomorrow if its darker Ill go in and get the progesterone and the test. Trouble is I go on holiday wednesday and I have not told my husband at all and the clexane bruises me...oh what a mess but I can't tell him because he will start using protection and if I lose this one I won't get another chance.

I'm so sorry to hear about your ttc journey so far hon....
I'm not sure what I would do if I were you....maybe wait and test again tomorrow and see what that test shows...
How come you cant talk to your oh? Does he worry about you and your health? Does he not know about the clexane? 
It must make you feel alone to not be able to talk with him about it...


----------



## 40yearoldmum

My husband is great. When we lost the last one last october and then I had 6 months of followup at oncology at sheffield it scared him a lot, he felt that we were just pushing it. I did at the time but the drive to have another and not let all those babies be in vain has made me continue with him unawares, deceitful really but I just have to try. If I tell him thats it game over, he wouldnt let me be in charge of contraception!! At this stage I do feel deceitful but I just couldnt help it. He wants another one but has accepted that our bundle of joy is it. (By the way he has two other boys from a previous marriage) I just have to do this alone until I get scanned. I cant jepopardise not being able to try again.


----------



## Katherine1209

While it is deceitful i do get why you would be trying even without him knowing...the desire to have a baby is so much more powerful than I ever thought possible....I truly believe that what's meant to be will be and I'm sending you lots of positive and hopeful thoughts xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

What is aps?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bonnie1990 said:


> What is aps?

Antiphospholipid Syndrome/Hughes Syndrome (autoimmune disorder) if I'm not mistaken.

40yearoldmum--I too will be sending positive thoughts and wishes your way. :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Its been a rough start of the day.. Nauseated and I dry heaved while I brushed my teeth blahhh... Lovely... Anybody having major dry mouth and nausea???

So sorry to here the old dreaded witch got some of you ladies :hugs:

I agree with Katherine as well. 40yearoldmum, my heart goes out to you, sending positive vibes and lots of baby dust!! 

Im super excited for All of Us!! I have a good feeling about this thread!!


----------



## Cleobelle

Katherine1209 said:


> Cleobelle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Bonnie
> 
> Haven't a clue what's going on. Shortest cycle I've ever had. Last month was longest!
> Used to be 28 days every month without fail.
> 
> Keep thinking perimenopause? Age 37..
> 
> Hey cleobelle...how confusing for you! Have you investigated at all? My blood test results showed some evidence of perimenopause but haven't seen my doctor yet to really discuss what that might mean for us...Click to expand...

I have made a doc appointment for thurs. But I just get the feeling she'll be quite dismissive about it all.

Anybody have any success with agnus castus?


----------



## twotogo

Cleobelle said:


> Katherine1209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleobelle said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Bonnie
> 
> Haven't a clue what's going on. Shortest cycle I've ever had. Last month was longest!
> Used to be 28 days every month without fail.
> 
> Keep thinking perimenopause? Age 37..
> 
> Hey cleobelle...how confusing for you! Have you investigated at all? My blood test results showed some evidence of perimenopause but haven't seen my doctor yet to really discuss what that might mean for us...Click to expand...
> 
> I have made a doc appointment for thurs. But I just get the feeling she'll be quite dismissive about it all.
> 
> Anybody have any success with agnus castus?Click to expand...

I have had great results with agnus cactus. It regulated my cycles and made me ovulate. It was great!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## 40yearoldmum

Thankyou
I shall see what toorow brings
Bex


----------



## SloanPet77

I tested today BFN. I am only 9 dpo so hoping it's just too early. I have had cramping every single day since 3dpo, the only other symptom is that my boobs don't hurt at all and they are usually killing me after ovulation until af.


----------



## BabyBean14

Sloan: FX!! :dust:


----------



## twotogo

Fx'd for you, Sloan! Hope this is your month!


----------



## crystal443

Good luck Sloan :thumbup:


----------



## 40yearoldmum

I tested today first thing this morning and with the same brand test (Tesco) and its more faint again almost not there so thats another one gone.


----------



## Bonnie1990

40yearoldmum said:


> I tested today first thing this morning and with the same brand test (Tesco) and its more faint again almost not there so thats another one gone.

:hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Cleobelle

Kismet, what dosage of B6 would I need to take?
I'm already taking a conception support multivitamin from Boots so can I take them together?


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Wow ladies!
I cannot believe October is really here! 

So sorry I didn't post yesterday-

Updates today???

SloanPet77
Charliegirl27
Suzy_Q
chickenchaser

Here is to a pumpkin patch of :bfp:'s!


----------



## chickenchaser

BNF.


----------



## Bonnie1990

chickenchaser said:


> BNF.

But no :witch:yet?
Not calling it yet. 
:hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Thanks Bonnie but also got my blood work back this morning and my Progesterone was only 3.2 on my day 21 bloods. So yep I'm out. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## SloanPet77

I tested again this morning, bfn. I am so over this. Af is due this Friday, October 5th so I should have been able to get a positive by now, if there was one :(


----------



## Bonnie1990

SloanPet77 said:


> I tested again this morning, bfn. I am so over this. Af is due this Friday, October 5th so I should have been able to get a positive by now, if there was one :(

Not necessarily :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Ceilani

SloanPet77 said:


> I tested again this morning, bfn. I am so over this. Af is due this Friday, October 5th so I should have been able to get a positive by now, if there was one :(

Af is due Friday, Oct 5th for me as well, and I also had a BFN this morning...Not even a hint of a second line to squint at. Still praying, but thinking I should have been positive by now as well(?). What's your cycle length, Sloan? I'm 24 days.


----------



## SloanPet77

Ceilani said:


> SloanPet77 said:
> 
> 
> I tested again this morning, bfn. I am so over this. Af is due this Friday, October 5th so I should have been able to get a positive by now, if there was one :(
> 
> Af is due Friday, Oct 5th for me as well, and I also had a BFN this morning...Not even a hint of a second line to squint at. Still praying, but thinking I should have been positive by now as well(?). What's your cycle length, Sloan? I'm 24 days.Click to expand...

Hi Ceilani, 

I have a 30 day cycle on the button. Today is CD 27 for me. I got a positive OPK on CD 18 but felt O pains really bad on CD 26? I have been cramping from CD 22 all through and even today. My boobs dont hurt at all though and that is strange because they are always sore from o to AF. Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## Suzy_Q

I'm out, AF arrived this evening. I refuse to refer to her as the witch though because without her, I'd have NO shot at conceiving  Put me down for an Oct. 29th testing please!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Suzy_Q said:


> I'm out, AF arrived this evening. I refuse to refer to her as the witch though because without her, I'd have NO shot at conceiving  Put me down for an Oct. 29th testing please!

hugs- and :dust: for your 2nd chance pumpkin!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## MissLondon

CD26 today...no signs of AF but as dry as a the Sahara so hold little hope. Going to relax and test in a few days if AF stays on holiday!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Good morning ladies!

Today's hopefully lucky tester is:
luckylecky


I know that 
SloanPet77 & chickenchaser are hanging on still. 
No word from Charliegirl27 yet

:dust: ladies!


----------



## Milty

I think we are going to have to move my test date wayyyyy up


----------



## Bonnie1990

Milty said:


> I think we are going to have to move my test date wayyyyy up

No problem. Just let me know what you want.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MissLondon said:


> CD26 today...no signs of AF but as dry as a the Sahara so hold little hope. Going to relax and test in a few days if AF stays on holiday!

Don&#8220;t lose hope yet hun, it can go either way.. Ive read a few ladies got their bfp and was dry, everybodys bodies are different... Hang in there.. FXd u get ur bfp!! Just rest, relax and enjoy your holiday! Keep us posted!!

Ugg cramps again :( I have a ways to go before I test too.. Grrr


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi ladies - 13dpo and my temp went up this morning, when it usually would have dropped close to coverline. But, this is my first clomid cycle, so thinking the clomid is lengthening my LP. Any thoughts? Anyone else had this happen? Fx'd for everyone who hasn't had AF yet! :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

GreenOrchid said:


> Hi ladies - 13dpo and my temp went up this morning, when it usually would have dropped close to coverline. But, this is my first clomid cycle, so thinking the clomid is lengthening my LP. Any thoughts? Anyone else had this happen? Fx'd for everyone who hasn't had AF yet! :dust:

Idk. It's my first clomid cycle too but I'm not temping. :shrug:
I know it can change your cycle-I ovd a day later than normal.


----------



## Charliegirl27

Well :witch: got me today 16dpiui :cry:
Looks like lap for me then try again before the year is out hopefully
Good luck to all still in x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs. 
Good luck with lap


----------



## GreenOrchid

Bonnie1990 said:


> GreenOrchid said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - 13dpo and my temp went up this morning, when it usually would have dropped close to coverline. But, this is my first clomid cycle, so thinking the clomid is lengthening my LP. Any thoughts? Anyone else had this happen? Fx'd for everyone who hasn't had AF yet! :dust:
> 
> Idk. It's my first clomid cycle too but I'm not temping. :shrug:
> I know it can change your cycle-I ovd a day later than normal.Click to expand...

Okay thanks. I ov'd right on time, so I'm either on a super duper LP, or...


----------



## GreenOrchid

Charliegirl27 said:


> Well :witch: got me today 16dpiui :cry:
> Looks like lap for me then try again before the year is out hopefully
> Good luck to all still in x

:hugs:


----------



## Ceilani

Hey Sloan,

I had a pos OPK on CD11 and had some ov cramping that afternoon. I didn't really feel anything after, until a few days ago with sore boobs (par for my cycle), a lot of dizziness and nausea (to the point of not being able to eat anything), and heartburn yesterday and today. Very mild cramping yesterday, and this morning about 1am I woke up with wicked cramps...it feels like AF coming on, but I've been to the bathroom several times with no sign of her (normally I have sharp cramping and then she shows within 30 minutes of the cramping onset. It's been going for a little over 8 hrs now though.). I'm on CD 23, and the last few months she's shown like clockwork between CD23-CD25. I had another BFN this am too.

So...I'm not sure what's going on. I'm hesitant to say my symptoms are hopeful since last cycle I had something similar (LOTS of nausea) and it turns out I just had an icky stomach bug that my DH and stepson picked up as well. :blush:

AF could still show in the next couple of days...so I'm hopeful, but also trying not to psych myself out, lol.


----------



## Milty

Ok I'm going out on a limb here ...but I am trying to stay positive and this one way for me to do it. 

Bonnie you can mark me down for your first BFP


----------



## crystal443

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Milty!!!!!


:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lou1004

Congrats milty!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Congrats Milty! :wohoo:


----------



## Milty

Thanks guys I'm really nervous but I'm trying to stay positive


----------



## MeganS0326

:dust::dust::dust:Yipppeee! Congrats Milty on the 1st BFP. :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Milty said:


> Ok I'm going out on a limb here ...but I am trying to stay positive and this one way for me to do it.
> 
> Bonnie you can mark me down for your first BFP

:happydance::happydance:
whoo hoo!
hope the rest of us are right behind you!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congrats Mity Fabulous news! Hope We All join you soon.. :)


----------



## BabyBean14

Wooo hooo! Congratz Milty! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## luckylecky

Milty great news!! :happydance:

AF arrived bang on schedule.. but at least I'll get to go again this month!


----------



## luckylecky

Just an observation but it seems that anyone sharing the same day as me tend to get a BFP.. :dohh:


----------



## twotogo

Congrats Milty!!! :happydance:

I tested yesterday, but it was a bad test. I am going to wait until Saturday or Sunday to test with my FRER. It's the only test I have left, and I want to wait until I'm sure I'm late so I'm not wasting it.


----------



## Katherine1209

Milty!! So happy to hear your BFP news....did you have any inkling or are you just totally floored?


----------



## Milty

Both!:haha:

I've been TTC since my DS was born which has been over 8 years. 
So after 8 years of BFN you don't really expect to get a positive.

That being said I did get my first positive in 8 years last month that ended in a chem. So I knew my odds this month were better.

I tested early because my normal LP symptoms were early and increased. 



It's super early for me still so I'm praying that this is a healthy baby that I will get to eventually bring home!


----------



## La_Curiosa

I got a BFP yesterday and today. I'm so excited and nervous. :) This is my first time ever and we just started TTC in August. I'm 35 and didn't think this would happen so quickly. I hope this little bean sticks and now to figure out what's next.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Congrats Milty and la curiosa!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

La_Curiosa said:


> I got a BFP yesterday and today. I'm so excited and nervous. :) This is my first time ever and we just started TTC in August. I'm 35 and didn't think this would happen so quickly. I hope this little bean sticks and now to figure out what's next.

Congrats!


----------



## BbWishin

Good Luck Ladies! And congrats to those BFPs!!

May I join the October group! I have an IUI tomorrow so my test date would be the 19th!!


----------



## La_Curiosa

Thank you ladies. ^_^


----------



## LLbean

BbWishin...my IUI is tomorrow as well!!!! FXd!!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Good luck BbWishin and LLBean :thumbup:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congratulations ladies on your bfp&#8220;s!! Fabulous news!! Question did u have af like on and odd cramping and dull back soarness before you got your bfp??

Good luck Bbwishin & LLbean on your IVF&#8220;s... I pray you both have success! Fingers crossed for you!!
If I don&#8220;t get pregnant this round Im going to have that procedure as well. Its been 6 months too many for me.. This would be an amazing birthday present for me... 

Sending super sticky baby dust your way!!


----------



## Milty

Yes I did but I pretty much have that every month. Usually it starts at 8 or 9 DPO this month it started really mild at 5 DPO and was intense at 6dpo. Basically all the symptoms you get with Progestrone like tender breast I get every month but started getting them sooner this month. 

Of course I thought it was related to my chem last month and it could have been


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you. It comes and goes, very mild. Just enough to notice.. Had a pulling sensation too. I really hope this month is it. Its my birthday month!! Yay!!


----------



## Mrs. T

Bbwishin and LLbean, I am having my IUI tomorrow too! So exciting!!! :)

:dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I know!
So exciting!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tori4

Oh so exciting! Congrats to the BFP's! Woohoo!


----------



## crystal443

Good Luck Mrs.T

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissLondon

Hi,
I am 11/12dpo today (2 days past AF due date) and tested this morning with a First Response. Got the faintest line I have ever seen so not sure if I am BFP or still just in the running. Thinking pink and praying to mother nature to let me be a mum finally after so many years of cruel disappointments.

5 miscarriages (hypothyroidism)
1 ectopic pregnancy (Jan-April 2010)


----------



## MissLondon

Just some positive information for all you ladies like me at 36 and over TTCing. My lovely mum sent me an email in which she said her great grandmother Elizabeth "...had 5 sons when she was the following ages - 36,40,42,45,47!!!!Fredrick,Matthew,Joseph,Thomas,Edward."

So there is hope, there is always hope!


----------



## twotogo

MissLondon said:


> Hi,
> I am 11/12dpo today (2 days past AF due date) and tested this morning with a First Response. Got the faintest line I have ever seen so not sure if I am BFP or still just in the running. Thinking pink and praying to mother nature to let me be a mum finally after so many years of cruel disappointments.
> 
> 5 miscarriages (hypothyroidism)
> 1 ectopic pregnancy (Jan-April 2010)

Praying this is your month as well. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

47??? Wow good stuff!


----------



## Ceilani

Congrats Milty and Curiosa! That is such wonderful news!!

AF showed this morning for me...moving on to the Oct 29th test date. 

I've been using just opk's and calendar tracking so far; I'm heading out today to pick up a BBT thermometer to start charting temps as well.

Good luck to the rest of you, may the witches be scarce!

:dust:


----------



## LLbean

IUI done ... They want me to test on the 19th :argh:


----------



## Mrs. T

Me too! :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

WOOHOO! Big congrats to the bfp's! :) :) :)

Fingers x'd for the iui girls. . .

I have a friend who is one of 10 siblings and she told me her mom had her last two at 42 and 44. She is 37 now and just had her 8th child. (Big families are their thing!) :)

6 dpo here, just waiting out the roller coaster. SS of course, because it's what we do. 

Stuffy nose, twinges, some creamy CM when I check CP, and some breast tenderness. Nothing screaming positive, but I figure one of these cycles I may get lucky!

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. For those whom the Witch has gotten a hold of, I sure hope this next cycle is yours!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ok I think I have everyone updated. 

Still on the lookout for:

SloanPet77
chickenchaser 
twotogo

And today we have:

NatoPMT
Foxy37


----------



## twotogo

I'm testing tomorrow. The:witch: hasn't showed up yet, so fx'd.


----------



## chickenchaser

Still no af too scared to test after blood results....


----------



## BabyBean14

[.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Bonnie1990 said:


> Ok I think I have everyone updated.
> 
> Still on the lookout for:
> 
> SloanPet77
> chickenchaser
> twotogo
> 
> And today we have:
> 
> NatoPMT
> Foxy37

Me...... :(


----------



## BabyBean14

Hopin: When are you testing? FX!! :hugs:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hopin&prayin - I thought you weren't testing for at least another week? What happened?

Afm, the :witch: showed up before I got a chance to test. Time to :wine:

I'm in a surprisingly okay mood this morning though. Thanks everyone for the support this month and for all the ladies left to test:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs green :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:hug: Green... Sending you lots of baby dust for the next cycle!! :dust: :dust: :dust:
I got my calculations wrong, Im testing on October 8th.. I might not test at all.. No real symptoms, notta.. Sides of bbs hurt thats it.. Not feeling hopeful :(

Good Luck to All the Ladies testing!!


----------



## twotogo

Well, looks like the witch is making her appearance. We won't be trying this next month. 
Is there a December thread started already? :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

twotogo said:


> Well, looks like the witch is making her appearance. We won't be trying this next month.
> Is there a December thread started already? :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

out :witch:


----------



## LLbean

Bonnie1990 said:


> out :witch:

:growlmad:


----------



## Mrs. T

Bonnie1990 said:


> out :witch:

:hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

I'm sorry, Bonnie! :hugs:


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Bonnie1990 said:


> out :witch:

:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Bonnie


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:hug: Bonnie.. Im so sorry! Looks like I maybe joining you... No birthday surprise for Me :(


----------



## chickenchaser

:witch: I'm out, On wards and upwards

Good luck everyone :flow:


----------



## Mama Duck

Bonnie1990 said:


> out :witch:

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Hugs/hug14.gif


----------



## Mama Duck

chickenchaser said:


> :witch: I'm out, On wards and upwards
> 
> Good luck everyone :flow:

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o16/tinks2648/Hugs/a25eed81.gif


----------



## chickenchaser

AAhhhh Mamaduck that is lovely thank you. I have a thing about snails (Yes I know it is odd) you couldn't have picked a better smilie for me.


----------



## greenjelly

sorry ladies for whom AF has paid a visit. Onto November huh? Nights are closing in -time for some early nights and cosying up! 
:hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Do we have a November test thread yet?:hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

CC and Hopin: BIG :hugs:


----------



## Katherine1209

I'm out too, af showed up two days early and at the time I was sooooo gutted I haven't been online for days! :Cry: Feeling better today...

So sorry for all of you wonderful women who have also been paid a visit....is there aNovember thread!?

Today my work buddy announced she is 12 weeks after 4 years of trying and she is 44, with a six year old...it gives me hope and encourages me to not give up! BFP, BFP, BFP!!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Im still in the running!! Nothing yet.. &#8220;crossing fingers&#8220; Yay!!!

Sorry for those who got the visit from the old hag :hug: I know holloween is near but she&#8220;d better stear way far from me :af:


----------



## Bonnie1990

big hugs chicken and katherine :hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Big hugs Bonnie, Chicken, and Katherine :hugs::hugs::hugs: The :witch: has been busy this weekend getting all of us!

Fx'd for you hoping&praying!!! :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ok still looking for:

NatoPMT
Foxy37
moondust7


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry about :witch: ladies...it's one of those love/hate relationships. 

My RE is going to test me early! I suppose I need to move my test date to October 10, when I'm 10dpo (really wanted it to be on Hopin&Prayin's birthday though). DH is leaving on the 12th for a few weeks and if I'm not pg, then I'll be going for my first IUI later this month. 

:dust:


----------



## myra

I'm back after a few months off...Bonnie, can you put me down for the 22nd please?
Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie1990

xoxo4angel said:


> Sorry about :witch: ladies...it's one of those love/hate relationships.
> 
> My RE is going to test me early! I suppose I need to move my test date to October 10, when I'm 10dpo (really wanted it to be on Hopin&Prayin's birthday though). DH is leaving on the 12th for a few weeks and if I'm not pg, then I'll be going for my first IUI later this month.
> 
> :dust:




myra said:


> I'm back after a few months off...Bonnie, can you put me down for the 22nd please?
> Thanks!

done ladies :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

Good luck, ladies! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

xoxo4angel said:


> Sorry about :witch: ladies...it's one of those love/hate relationships.
> 
> My RE is going to test me early! I suppose I need to move my test date to October 10, when I'm 10dpo (really wanted it to be on Hopin&Prayin's birthday though). DH is leaving on the 12th for a few weeks and if I'm not pg, then I'll be going for my first IUI later this month.
> 
> :dust:

Aww how sweet!! Still no show for me so far. I hope we both get a nice bday present from me lol. If no Luck this time I may do a IUI myself.

Good luck hun! Fingers crossed for Us and all the ladies waiting to test!! :bfp: all around!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

xoxo4angel said:


> Sorry about :witch: ladies...it's one of those love/hate relationships.
> 
> My RE is going to test me early! I suppose I need to move my test date to October 10, when I'm 10dpo (really wanted it to be on Hopin&Prayin's birthday though). DH is leaving on the 12th for a few weeks and if I'm not pg, then I'll be going for my first IUI later this month.
> 
> :dust:

Aww how sweet!! Still no show for me so far. If no Luck this time I may do a IUI myself.

Good luck hun! Fingers crossed for Us and all the ladies waiting to test!! :bfp: all around!!


----------



## SloanPet77

I'm out..........witch got me yesterday, 3 days late.


----------



## GreenOrchid

SloanPet77 said:


> I'm out..........witch got me yesterday, 3 days late.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww hun, Im soo sorry :( :hugs


----------



## BabyBean14

Aw! Sorry Sloan! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I think I felt implantation a few hours ago!! Im either 10/11 dpo and on my drive home I felt a stretchy/pulling feeling on my right side, accompanied with dull cramps, I had to take off my seatbelt bc my lower abdomen was sensitive. And I noticed last night and today my appetite has hit the roof!! Tempted to test in the morning but I&#8220;m going to hold off a day or two, Just want to make sure af is&#8220;nt going to ruin my bfp party :haha: Im so excited but nervous at the same time. I have bad luck with pregnancy tests!! grr


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry Sloan :hugs:

Hopin&prayin fx for you doll! :dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you ! I hope you will be joining me!! I pray it was implantation.. My bbs are so soar ouchie!! :haha: When are you testing?


----------



## xoxo4angel

They pushed my test date up to 10 October. AF is due on the 14th, but RE is checking my beta early...I just hope 10dpo isn't too soon! Fx.

I think your symptoms are quite hopeful!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Im going to hold off a few more days before I will test. I have the digi on stand by : haha: Im due for af on the 12th... I hope if its Implantation it sticks this time.. I maybe getting my birthday present after all.. Yay!! :dust: :dust: :dust:
Ohhh found a bump buddy!! Yay!! :haha:

Im gonna be waiting to hear your good news!! Fxd you get your bfp!! Good luck & tons of babydust!!


----------



## moondust7

BFP!!!! No AF this weekend (should have gotten it Sunday), so I took a PG test that evening and got a faint 2nd line, and then took another one today and the line was definitely darker, so I guess that's it!! I'll be taking some digitals this week too.


----------



## BbWishin

Congrats mooddust7!!! So happy for you!! :headspin:


----------



## LLbean

moondust7 :happydance::dance: congrats!


----------



## Bonnie1990

moondust7 said:


> BFP!!!! No AF this weekend (should have gotten it Sunday), so I took a PG test that evening and got a faint 2nd line, and then took another one today and the line was definitely darker, so I guess that's it!! I'll be taking some digitals this week too.

Congrats!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congrats moondust!!


----------



## Dylis

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Moondust7 congrats:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## BabyBean14

moondust7 said:


> BFP!!!! No AF this weekend (should have gotten it Sunday), so I took a PG test that evening and got a faint 2nd line, and then took another one today and the line was definitely darker, so I guess that's it!! I'll be taking some digitals this week too.

Congratz!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

moondust7 said:


> BFP!!!! No AF this weekend (should have gotten it Sunday), so I took a PG test that evening and got a faint 2nd line, and then took another one today and the line was definitely darker, so I guess that's it!! I'll be taking some digitals this week too.

Congrats moondust:happydance::happydance:


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies

Well, I am back. Bonnie please put me down for Oct 17th. I'm cautiously optimistic this month, not sure why. I had taken a few months off, as we are being referred to a fertility clinic, and still awaiting our first appt there. Not sure why, but my brain has gone back to symptom spotting, so here I am back on the boards :)


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Woohoo congratulations Moondust!!!


----------



## Isismoon

very very faint + this morning on £shop test, waiting til friday (if i don't crack and buy another test today) to test again. Fingers crossed!


----------



## myra

Isismoon said:


> very very faint + this morning on £shop test, waiting til friday (if i don't crack and buy another test today) to test again. Fingers crossed!

:happydance: Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## BabyBean14

Isismoon said:


> very very faint + this morning on £shop test, waiting til friday (if i don't crack and buy another test today) to test again. Fingers crossed!

Oh wow! FX for a second, and stronger, BFP on Friday! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## moondust7

Thanks ladies!!! 

Isismoon - CONGRATS!!! Mine was very faint the first day I tested, but got darker the next few days. BTW love your username.


----------



## PatTabs

Woo hoo 4BFPs already...loving it! A healthy and happy 9 mths to you all! :happydance:

:hugs: to those the witch caught 

Massive :dust: to all those left to test!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Congrats on the BFP's! 

My Betas came back...not preggers. I see an IUI on the horizon! Not to mention a couple glasses of :wine: for my birthday!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww hun, Im so sorry.. Drink one for Me... Im scared to test, dont want to see a bfn :( I pray that your procedure does the trick... Im still waiting... Ugg

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :flower:


Congrats on the bfps!!


----------



## sowanted

Thinking of all you ladies...those whose AF has shown up and those who are cautiously optimistic after getting good news this month.

Here in sowanted land, eggy should be coming along any day now! Wish us luck!

Anyone else feel a bit :/ about timing sex? I mean, I get it, it's necessary. But in the last month or so I'm feeling a bit, oh I don't know, just a bit weird about it being all so 'okay, egg's here, time to do it'. Is this whole scene all a bit 'strange' for anyone else out there?


----------



## Mrs. T

Yeah sowanted, it does take most of the fun out of it that's for sure.

P.S. Much :dust: to you!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Hopin&prayin. :dust: for you! I'm looking forward to trying again...hopefully my DH makes it back in time, but I'm alright with IUI too!

Sowanted...romance and spontaneity go out the window for a few days in this house! It's hard to pretend to be spicy when a +ve OPK is used to set the mood! :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## MeganS0326

Well, I'm offically out. I got betas from doc today, negative :cry: On a brighter note this round of clomid worked!!! First round 50 mg still anovulatory (progesterone= 0.6), this round 100 mg OVULATORY (9.8)!!! So kinda a good news/bad news day for me. Oh well, on to next round, if AF would only kindly show her face...

Massive congrats to all the BFP's!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

xoxo4angel said:


> Thank you Hopin&prayin. :dust: for you! I'm looking forward to trying again...hopefully my DH makes it back in time, but I'm alright with IUI too!
> 
> Sowanted...romance and spontaneity go out the window for a few days in this house! It's hard to pretend to be spicy when a +ve OPK is used to set the mood! :haha:

Well no birthday surprise for Me.. Im cramping and I feel like AF is on the way :cry: I checked my cervix and there was very light brown cm :( Im 12 dpo tomorrow too.. Its over for me. No more TTC..
 
GOOD Luck to All you ladies, I hope to hear some good news!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry Megan :hugs:

Hopin&prayin are you sure? It isn't over yet doll! And what do you mean no more TTC...what did I miss?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

:( I'm out too. AF today, 3 days early. I have never had such a short cycle, only 25 days. On to November for me. So happy for the bfp's. Best of luck to those still waiting to test! Having a glass of wine.
hugs


----------



## BabyBean14

Megan: :hugs: At least there's some good news mixed in with the bad. On to November!

Hopin: :hugs: I hope this is a false AF alarm! :hugs: 

Whitesoxfan41: :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Im prayin its a false alarm trust me.. I did a little investigating and checked my cervix again, no more light brown cm... cramps disapated too.. I sooo want to be preggo... Oh, me and my bf split but we have our spats. He really wants me to be pregnant. Im sure he won&#8220;t have a problem helping me achieve it :haha:

Just gotta see what tomorrow brings... Ladies thank you so much for your support!! Big hugs to you all. Kindness is rewarded in the end. Good Luck ladies.. Babydust to you All!!


----------



## Lou1004

I'm out...started spotting today and I'm sure AF will be fully here by tomorrow...right on time. This sucks. :(


----------



## BabyBean14

Lou: :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lou1004 said:


> I'm out...started spotting today and I'm sure AF will be fully here by tomorrow...right on time. This sucks. :(

:hugs:


----------



## Tass

I'm out too!! Sorry for delay laptop been on blink!


----------



## BabyBean14

Tass: :hugs:

Hopin: Any news?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Tass said:


> I'm out too!! Sorry for delay laptop been on blink!

Boo :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Congratulations for all the BFP's

Hugs for the BFN's


----------



## sowanted

MeganS0326 said:


> Well, I'm offically out. I got betas from doc today, negative :cry: On a brighter note this round of clomid worked!!! First round 50 mg still anovulatory (progesterone= 0.6), this round 100 mg OVULATORY (9.8)!!! So kinda a good news/bad news day for me. Oh well, on to next round, if AF would only kindly show her face...
> 
> Massive congrats to all the BFP's!!!

I have no idea what this all means, but I'm happy for you all the same!!


----------



## sowanted

Hi everyone. Just a bit of an update.

Wrote four days ago (Wed, d13) to say I thought eggy was coming. Thurs morning (d14), monitor showed level 2 (of 3). Did the deed that night (hilarious scene actually...due date predictor indicated 4th July. I'm American, living in England. Scenes running through my head of stars & stripes bday parties for the little munchkin. Hubs and I started singing the Star Bangled Banner...mygawd, what this experience does to you, eh?!)

It's now Sat (d17). Monitor showed level two (of 3) this morning. Things are not consistent after miscarrying at Easter...suppose that's why I got the monitor.

Maybe tomorrow the icon will appear?

What does it mean if my luteal phase is short, I wonder? Apart from this past June and July and one time when I was 14, I've had a 28 days cycle nearly 30 years. What might be happening I wonder...


----------



## Rashaa

I'm so late to join,but I want to say congrats to all of the bfp's!!!! I will test on Oct 29th. Please add me to the list.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Sweets91

late joiner here! just wondering whats the latest youve heard of someone being with AF and still getting AF? im a day/2days late but dont want to get my hopes up! no symptoms just the fact ive never been late in my life xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Sweets91 said:


> late joiner here! just wondering whats the latest youve heard of someone being with AF and still getting AF? im a day/2days late but dont want to get my hopes up! no symptoms just the fact ive never been late in my life xx

Have you tested?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Rashaa said:


> I'm so late to join,but I want to say congrats to all of the bfp's!!!! I will test on Oct 29th. Please add me to the list.

Done. :dust:


----------



## Sweets91

no i havent tested .. couldnt stand the dissapointment id rather wait for AF to show xx


----------



## myra

Sweets91 said:


> no i havent tested .. couldnt stand the dissapointment id rather wait for AF to show xx

Plenty of women have a BFP without symptoms. I know when the seasons change my cycle is sometimes a couple days off (usually shorter though), but if you are very regular and now 2 days late in your cycle, then perhaps when you test you will be very pleasantly surprised :winkwink: You have much more patience than I do waiting this long to test! 

:dust:


----------



## Tori4

Hello, well I think I am out 99% sure. Tested Friday got a bfn. Due today, usually like clockwork first thing in the morning but (sorry TMI) just had a little bit of brown with cm so she must be on the way. (25 day cycle and o'd on cd12)
Congrats to all the BFP, heaps of hugs to the gals with bfn and fx for the rest who are still in 2ww. 
xo


----------



## Sweets91

I don't have patience lol but been tryin for over a year nd my hopes r up so much this time because of AF being late that I couldn't bare to see another BFN. Xx


----------



## Atlmommy37

Not only am I out but the :witch: got me early. :cry:


----------



## Sweets91

Aw that's a shame but the earlier she gets u the early u will ovulate and get trying again!! Fingers crossed for us! Cxxx


----------



## Tori4

Boo I am officially out :(
Good luck to everyone else. Fingers and toes crossed...seeing others get BFP always makes me smile and gives me hope.


----------



## Sweets91

Aw good luck for November BFP :) xxx


----------



## myra

:hugs: Atl & Tori :hugs:


----------



## Kellytay757

I'm super late and brand new to this thread but could you add me to the list? I test on the 20th 

Congrats to the BFP's and tons of baby dust to everyone! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crystal443

witch showed up on Saturday for me Bonnie, onwards and upwards one more cycle until another IVF attempt so I have to make this one count :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBean14

Alt, Tori, Crystal: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 40yearoldmum

Bonnie kismet
It's me again and I've just returned from a 2 week holiday in Spain. I didn't get my period so tested and the lines are still there :0)
Long way to go with my history so docs tomorrow


----------



## BabyBean14

40yearoldmum said:


> Bonnie kismet
> It's me again and I've just returned from a 2 week holiday in Spain. I didn't get my period so tested and the lines are still there :0)
> Long way to go with my history so docs tomorrow

Good luck!! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## luckylecky

40yearoldmum said:


> Bonnie kismet
> It's me again and I've just returned from a 2 week holiday in Spain. I didn't get my period so tested and the lines are still there :0)
> Long way to go with my history so docs tomorrow

FX'd!

Bonnie can you put me down for the 30th please


----------



## Mrs. 2010

I'm out AF arrived this morning. So onto next month. Making dr. Appointment for next week.

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## dove830

Hi everyone:) Can I join too? I'm fairly new to this site. I'm 37, I have 2 kids (ages 6 and 4) from a previous marriage. I stopped taking BC November 2011, and got pregnant in March 2012. We lost our baby boy at 18 weeks, and they can't tell us why.They said that the test results showed a healthy male:( I had a D&E at the beginning of July. Then had to wait for my cycles to start up again. AF came in mid August. I tested Oct 2nd, and got a BFP, only to have AF start on the 4th. So that was a chemical pregnancy. It seems we can get pregnant, I just cant remain pregnant,a nd I am starting to worry about that. Anyways, still hopeful, and I am due November 1st....I will try to hold off testing until October 31st, because Halloween is my favourite day of the year:) Good luck to everyone, and baby dust to all!


----------



## 40yearoldmum

I am so sorry you lost your little boy. And as he was perfect I wonder whether your body failed, go and get you anticardiolipin antibodies checked and get checked for other blood disorders like sle ( lupus) just to be sure, there is also a really far one which I can't remember at moment something killer cells. Just check them out it's only a blood test.
Bex


----------



## hannahxc

hi i have been following this thread all month congratulations on the bfps i have been trying for 5 months , this is the first month where i gave up obsessing about it all, went back to work etc and im now three days late, but feel as though my period is on its way, lots of cm, shooting pains in boobs, and very tired, im on holiday at the minute so im going to wait till thursday to test fingers crossed, can the bfp ladys inform me on your symptoms pretty please? xxx baby dust


----------



## BabyBean14

Good luck, Hannah! :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

hi everyone-sorry i have been MIA-will get everyone updated tomorrow i promise!


----------



## dove830

40yearoldmum said:


> I am so sorry you lost your little boy. And as he was perfect I wonder whether your body failed, go and get you anticardiolipin antibodies checked and get checked for other blood disorders like sle ( lupus) just to be sure, there is also a really far one which I can't remember at moment something killer cells. Just check them out it's only a blood test.
> Bex


They think that he got attached on my scar tissue from a c-section....I'm not entirely sure what that means or how that affects anything, but neither of the several doctor's that helped me thought that I should have anything like that happen again. They all pretty much said it was a fluke...at least, that was their best guess, and they all shared the same one. If I had something else wrong, wouldn't I have had an issue while preggers with my 2 children? Or are these things that can develop? It's only been 5 years since I was pregnant and carried to term.....


----------



## Bonnie1990

i think i have everyone updated...please check the 1st post and be sure and ill fix if there is an error.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Hopin&Prayin!:cake::cake::cake:
still waiting on an update from you!

also looking for NatoPMT.
I have been stalking for some....


----------



## LLbean

HBD!!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

LLbean said:


> HBD!!!!

Huh? :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

Happy Birth Day:HBD


----------



## BabyBean14

LLbean said:


> Happy Birth Day:HBD

Oh, of course! :dohh: Sorry! :blush:


----------



## LLbean

Hahaha no need to apologize


----------



## hannahxc

got back off my holidays today and bfn, 7 days late on period :/ 4th month like this now, going to book to see a specialist now x


----------



## BbWishin

Sorry to hear that hannahxc :hugs: Are you taking anything? I know that when I was put on clomid my cycle went from 28 days to 34 days. It was super frustrating at first but now I have gotten used to it. If not it could be due to stress as well. I hope things will get better for you.


----------



## BabyBean14

Sorry to hear you're having cycle problems, Hannah. I hope a specialist can help. :hugs:


----------



## myra

Well, I am here to cautiously report back the faintest of BFPs for 2 days now. It is still VERY early, but yesterday afternoon (9dpo) I got a faint second line & same again this morning. Yesterday morning there was clearly only 1 line (yes, I have no patience and I'm a POAS addict! :winkwink:). 

I'm nervous to believe it and get excited about it since this is how it started in June with my chemical, but then the HPT didn't pick up anything til 11dpo & I only had + on my IC's. Now FRER also has a faint line...Trying to think positive thoughts at the same time as feeling like I might cry because I'm scared to get my hopes up again after my :angel:

Hoping and praying to see that line getting darker over the coming days.


----------



## Charliegirl27

myra said:


> Well, I am here to cautiously report back the faintest of BFPs for 2 days now. It is still VERY early, but yesterday afternoon (9dpo) I got a faint second line & same again this morning. Yesterday morning there was clearly only 1 line (yes, I have no patience and I'm a POAS addict! :winkwink:).
> 
> I'm nervous to believe it and get excited about it since this is how it started in June with my chemical, but then the HPT didn't pick up anything til 11dpo & I only had + on my IC's. Now FRER also has a faint line...Trying to think positive thoughts at the same time as feeling like I might cry because I'm scared to get my hopes up again after my :angel:
> 
> Hoping and praying to see that line getting darker over the coming days.

How exciting. Post a pic :happydance:


----------



## myra

Charliegirl27 said:


> How exciting. Post a pic :happydance:


Thanks! I didn't take a pic before I left for work this morning but will try to post when I test tomorrow


----------



## Charliegirl27

Hope it's darker tomorrow :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yeah!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ok today we are looking for:
Mrs. T
TrAndyy
BbWishin
LLbean

Still waiting on 
NatoPMT
Hopin&Prayin

AFM-I'm out for 2nd October testing. Totally missed cycle:cry:
Guess I don't have to worry about drinking on bday though :shrug:


----------



## hannahxc

congratulations on bfp! well still no sign of af, last date was 14th of september, over a week late aggaaiinn! -_- im only 22 and beging to worry now, 6 unsucessful months! my cervix is high and quite firm though?? does anyone know what this could mean as before af it is supposed to be low and open... :/ anyway bfn again this afternoon, did have an appointment with gynecologist today but had to cancel as working mornings... just wish something would happen now as no signs of af showing up yet, just wanna pull my hair out now, i might start some kind of medication next month as i would love a bfp before santa comes... :( losing hope. good luck girlies x


----------



## BbWishin

I'm out. No AF yet but had blood test done this morning and it was negative. Extremely upset because we now have to have the discussion about what we are going to do. Next round is our last covered by insurance and we have to decide whether to spend the money on IVF and go through the same heartache or call it quits and start the long adoption process. I never thought it would be so hard and to have no reason just makes it that more upsestting. I feel like I am being punished.


----------



## hannahxc

sorry for you hun :/ i pray that god lets you have your wish... fx hope you find your happiness


----------



## Mrs. T

:bfn:


----------



## BabyBean14

/


----------



## myra

11 dpo- getting darker
 



Attached Files:







11 dpo.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Bonnie1990

myra said:


> 11 dpo- getting darker

Awesome! !!:thumbup:


----------



## BabyBean14

myra said:


> 11 dpo- getting darker

Yay! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Congrats to the BFPs!

And girl you already know my answer lol


----------



## Charliegirl27

myra said:


> 11 dpo- getting darker

Perfect. Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

LLbean said:


> Congrats to the BFPs!
> 
> And girl you already know my answer lol

Yeah


----------



## myra

:hugs:LLBean, MrsT Kismet &BBwishin- I'm sorry the witch got you. :hugs:

And Bonnie, I'm sorry to hear about your missed cycle. I know how frustrating that can be having gone through that last month!:hugs:

Hoping for you all that November is your big month!!


----------



## hannahxc

happy for you hunny :D


----------



## BabyBean14

Speaking of November, is there a testing thread set up yet? I haven't been able to find it. :wacko:


----------



## chickenchaser

I can't find one either Kismet maybe it is your turn to be the host.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Mama Duck

I'm out with the arrival of the :witch: this morning.


----------



## myra

:hugs: Many hugs, Mama Duck :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs mamaduck


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: Mama Duck :hugs:


----------



## dove830

Argh!:dohh: I HATE the TWW! 4 DPO, and already going crazy.......

Congrats to all the BFP's:thumbup: and good luck next cycle to those that the wicked witch got :hugs:


----------



## hannahxc

well for two days i have been having really light spotting cd37+ no cramps , full boobs, bfn on htp twice, cheap mark. dunno whats going on last af sep 13th


----------



## BabyBean14

hannah: Are you going to see your doctor soon? That's one crazy cycle! :wacko:


----------



## hannahxc

no i made an appointment but had to work so i cancelled, i live in france and its quite hard to get appointments over here, i have had two days of spotting and now nothing at all, this is definately the most confusing cycle iv ever had, going to ring my doc and gynecologist tomorrow morning. xxx


----------



## myra

hannahxc said:


> no i made an appointment but had to work so i cancelled, i live in france and its quite hard to get appointments over here, i have had two days of spotting and now nothing at all, this is definately the most confusing cycle iv ever had, going to ring my doc and gynecologist tomorrow morning. xxx

I hope you're able to get in soon & that they can help you figure out what is going on with your cycles


----------



## hannahxc

well no more spotting, sickness and fuller bbs, achy, hope these are good signs, maybe iv just missed a period? ill retest in a few days


----------



## Suzy_Q

I've started spotting today so I'm out this month. I've been taking COQ10 for 3 months. I think I'm going to add DHEA to the mix starting tomorrow. Wish me luck for November!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Sorry Suzy. 
Good luck with the dhea and November!


----------



## BabyBean14

Sorry, Suzy. :hugs: Good luck for November! I hope it's your month. :dust:


----------



## moondust7

Hey Bonnie, I miscarried last week, so maybe replace my BFP with an :angel:


----------



## BabyBean14

Moon: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## luckylecky

Moon :hugs::hugs:
As for me I'm out.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Moondust I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs:

Luckylecky :hugs:


----------



## Dylis

:hugs: moon :hugs:

Bonnie I'm out too


----------



## myra

moondust, I'm so sorry. Sending you lots of hugs and support from afar :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs:dylis


----------



## myra

I hope next month is your month, dylis & lucky!:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Ceilani

I'm out as well, AF showed this morning. Here's hoping for better luck on Thanksgiving!

*edit*
Moon I don't know how I missed your post...I am so very sorry to hear that. My heart aches for you. :(


----------



## BabyBean14

luckylecky, dylis, Ceilani: :hugs: I hope November is your month.


----------



## Bonnie1990

:hugs: ceilani

we still have a few for the month end...can we sqweek out another :bfp:?


----------



## dove830

Bonnie1990 said:


> :hugs: ceilani
> 
> we still have a few for the month end...can we sqweek out another :bfp:?

I was feeling pretty good about my chances, but I swear every symptom has disappeared....had a bfn today as well, (with a FRER) although it's only 10 DPO...keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## dove830

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!! I was feeling like I was totally out, but I just HAD to test....BFP!!!! So excited, and yet SO scared since I had a chemical at the beginning of the month, and a horrible miscarriage at 18 weeks in July....3rd time's a charm, right???


----------



## myra

Congratulations dove!!! Hoping this is a sticky, healthy bean for you!!:happydance:


----------



## BabyBean14

Congratulations, Dove! :hugs: I'm sending huge sticky bean thoughts! :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Congrats!


----------



## Bonnie1990

fxd its a sticky bean for you!


----------



## Ceilani

Congrats dove!! Sending lots of sticky wishes your way!


----------



## Milty

Bonnie I'm sorry I just realized I had somehow got unsuscribed to this thread...but I see you took care of me anyway ...thanks


----------



## Katherine1209

:wave:


----------



## myra

Bonnie, if I remember correctly- you're in NY? How are you doing after the hurricane? Any others of you affected by it? Sending you :hugs: and really hoping you and your loved ones are ok.

Here in Boston we were pretty lucky- some co-workers still won't have power for a bit and same for half of our school building, but we're all counting our blessings.

:hugs:


----------



## Katherine1209

Great news Dove! :hugs:...
I tested tonight.... just to see and wasnt expecting anything as nothing symptom wise and got a :bfp: too! I am total shock and not sure what to do...I really can't believe it...


----------



## LLbean

CONGRATS on the BFP!!!

I say we need 2 more today hehee


----------



## Alita

Tested this morning and got a :bfp:
so happy as it took ages and I'm vintage :rofl:
baby dust to all you ladies..
:dust:


----------



## LLbean

wow Congrats!!! Ok one more BFP so we can have 10 on month 10!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/halloween/smileys-halloween-424297.gif
*Congrats to the BFPs! Happy Halloween!*


----------



## BabyBean14

Congratz Alita and Katherine1209! :dance: :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

myra said:


> Bonnie, if I remember correctly- you're in NY? How are you doing after the hurricane? Any others of you affected by it? Sending you :hugs: and really hoping you and your loved ones are ok.
> 
> Here in Boston we were pretty lucky- some co-workers still won't have power for a bit and same for half of our school building, but we're all counting our blessings.
> 
> :hugs:

yes i live a couple of hours upstate and though we were prepared we were lucky and never even lost power. 2 days off work though!



Milty said:


> Bonnie I'm sorry I just realized I had somehow got unsuscribed to this thread...but I see you took care of me anyway ...thanks

yes-i stalked a bit-:hugs:


Katherine1209 said:


> Great news Dove! :hugs:...
> I tested tonight.... just to see and wasnt expecting anything as nothing symptom wise and got a :bfp: too! I am total shock and not sure what to do...I really can't believe it...

:happydance::happydance:


Alita said:


> Tested this morning and got a :bfp:
> so happy as it took ages and I'm vintage :rofl:
> baby dust to all you ladies..
> :dust:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Katherine1209 said:


> Great news Dove! :hugs:...
> I tested tonight.... just to see and wasnt expecting anything as nothing symptom wise and got a :bfp: too! I am total shock and not sure what to do...I really can't believe it...

ok I'm confused...your ticker says CD2??? please say it's a BFP still...and remove that ticker so I don't go all :wacko: hehehe


----------



## dove830

Congratulations Alita and Katherine1209!!!! Awesome!! Have a happy and healthy 9-ish months:)


----------



## Katherine1209

LLbean said:


> Katherine1209 said:
> 
> 
> Great news Dove! :hugs:...
> 
> I tested tonight.... just to see and wasnt expecting anything as nothing symptom wise and got a :bfp: too! I am total shock and not sure what to do...I really can't believe it...
> 
> ok I'm confused...your ticker says CD2??? please say it's a BFP still...and remove that ticker so I don't go all :wacko: heheheClick to expand...

Sorry hon, just changed it...I totally forgot about that


----------



## LLbean

ahhhh better now ;-)


----------

